# clean your race car mounted wheels in less than a minute



## RC Cars Guru (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello
I am working on an invention, a device that would clean your RC car wheels easily and efficiently while they are mounted on your car.
Almost any type of cars and almost any size of wheels. Any car with a wheel up to 120mm diameter will work.
I am not trying to sell anything, and this is not a spam.
I just need a small favour from you if please share this short video with your friends, I just need to know their feedback, how useful such an idea is. All positive and negative opinions will be so much highly appreciated.
Thank you in advance for your help and support
Your feedback is highly needed and appreciated


----------



## Andres Wright (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice and interesting topic RC Cars Guru.


----------

